# ER tech vs. EMT



## BrockSpring (Jul 26, 2010)

I recently achieved my EMT-B cert. and NREMT but now I'm left with the decision to pursue either a job as an EMT or an ER technician. I'm leaning towards the ER tech job but would love some advice!! Are there any other certifications that I would need to work as an ER tech in Washington state other than my EMT cert?


----------



## feldy (Jul 26, 2010)

at least where i am, there is a lot of on the job training that you pick up over time.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 26, 2010)

I tried to look up a few hospitals in your area, but their employment sites were not helpful. In my area, they require ER Techs to be CNAs, but don't require an EMT cert. Some (in other parts of the state) require both. That would probably be the question to ask.


----------



## Jinkx (Jul 26, 2010)

A CNA in an ER is totally useless. Basics can be sighned off to start a lock and draw blood, but are not allowed to connect NS to them in most cases. In fact as a basic you can do many things in the ER that one cant do on a truck, and vice versa. A CNA in Texas, sorry to say, is not much more than what an orderly used to do. I do not mean to upset any CNA's. I have never seen an CNA in an ER. They are used primarily on the floors. That will most likely change as the shortage of RNs grow.


----------



## feldy (Jul 26, 2010)

That being said...in my area a CNA and an EMT-B can be ER techs so you just have to ask the hospital. Some go through on job traing to start lines and do certain kinda of splinting that is more long term than what we can do in the field with actual orthopedic equipment. ER techs anywhere are still kind of like orderlys. You are still expected to do cleaning, stocking, transporting...etc.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2010)

Before any more mis information is given out:

It depends on the hospital at who they hire as techs. Some will hire EMTs, CNAs, MAs, and medics. 

Some hospitals will ONLY hire Paramedics. 



You will almost certaintly be paid more as an EMT in the er than in the box. Just the nature of the beast. You just have to decide if the work is for you. They'll teach you what you need to know when they hire you.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Before any more mis information is given out:
> 
> It depends on the hospital at who they hire as techs. Some will hire EMTs, CNAs, MAs, and medics.
> 
> ...



Another thing to bear in mind is that while you may be making more money in the ER, there's also a good chance (depending on the hospital/area) that you will be working a lot harder for your money. In the box you will have time to kind of slow it down at times.


----------



## feldy (Jul 27, 2010)

yes all of this is very true. You will have to contact your hospital to find out about the requirements since everyone seems to be different. At one of the hospitals i volunteer at, we have er techs which vary from Basics, to MAs. We also have some paramedics that are called paramedics, they are not full time on the floor but usually take a shift or two on the floor while primarily they are on the streets. In my area, most ALS comes from the hospital with except of one or two units from a private co. They can do in the ED what they can do in the field for the most part, im not totatlly sure on their scope in the ED.

But like i said and what linus said, it varies on what the requirements are for a Tech at every place so just make a phone call or two to find out exactly what it is they will take.


----------



## somePerson (Jul 27, 2010)

BrockSpring said:


> I recently achieved my EMT-B cert. and NREMT but now I'm left with the decision to pursue either a job as an EMT or an ER technician. I'm leaning towards the ER tech job but would love some advice!! Are there any other certifications that I would need to work as an ER tech in Washington state other than my EMT cert?




Depends on what you want to do later on in life, if you want to be a paramedic,firefighter, or what not be an EMT on an ambulance. If you want to be an RN,MD, or any other proffesion that works in a hospital work as an ER tech. If you want to be an EMT forever, decide if you like being in a hospital on your feet all day, or riding in a box.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jinkx said:


> A CNA in an ER is totally useless. Basics can be sighned off to start a lock and draw blood, but are not allowed to connect NS to them in most cases. In fact as a basic you can do many things in the ER that one cant do on a truck, and vice versa. A CNA in Texas, sorry to say, is not much more than what an orderly used to do. I do not mean to upset any CNA's. I have never seen an CNA in an ER. They are used primarily on the floors. That will most likely change as the shortage of RNs grow.



there's no shortage of nurses. there is a shortage of experienced nurses.  The overwhelming populous of unexperienced nurses continues to grow quarterly.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Jul 27, 2010)

In my area the hospitals hire EMT's and CNA's for the ER tech position.  I see mostly EMT's picking up the job though and they do it while taking more classes either for their paramedic or for nursing certs.  It pays more in the ER than doing EMt transports around here as well.  - I am looking at getting in as an ER tech for the experience, and patient handling experience.  But as most say - check with the hospitals that you are interested in and see what they have, what the job description is, and try to see about what the ER techs there say. 

Could always see about going in for a day and shadowing


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jul 28, 2010)

You will need your CNA to tech in WA State.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Jul 28, 2010)

that is incorrect, both Community, St Petes and Snohomish hospitals require EMT preferably but will accept CNA.  They prefer EMT over CNA.  The two I am looking at have a majority of them are EMT's.  Community has only 2 of the 12 that are only CNA's, no others have CNA's on staff.  So depends on the hospital.  Most reasearch I have done for the western US they want EMT


----------



## fast65 (Jul 28, 2010)

At the hospital in my area they only require an EMT-B cert. and all of the ER tech's were EMT's when I did my clinicals. However, around here they require a year's experience as an EMT-B before they'll hire you, so check into what the hospitals you're looking at require.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jul 28, 2010)

Are you a tech or are you just offering up advice. The reason why I  don't tech in WA state where I live is because I do not have a CNA. You need to do some better research or read the job requirement more carefully. I was offered a position at a hospital in WA but had to decline when they asked for my CNA.  I have even checked into challenging the state exam for CNA.  All hospitals require you to be a licensed CNA this is a state requirement and is not a hospital to hospital thing. Our sister facility in WA had to run all the new hire techs through a fast track CNA class in order to meet the state requirement Most do want some sort of additional training but you will need a CNA to work in the ER in WA. EMT is optional but may be required also.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Jul 28, 2010)

Level1pedstech I have done my checking and work very closely with our hospitals already to know the requirements - and these are WA hospitals.  I have 3 friends that are ER techs with only EMT certs.  In fact one of them Jennifer has taken her CNA but yet hasnt taken the test for it yet as shes in no hurry.  of the 3 hospitals I have researched its just EMT.  Maybe the network you were looking at has or had different requirements.  Not all hospitals are the same.  Wish you all the best of luck

Ohh to answer you Q: I am an active EMT, that does public relations and PIO things in my area working closely with our county EMS office.  with several friends working as an ER Tech.


----------



## dudemanguy (Jul 28, 2010)

Linuss pretty much summed it up I think. It depends on the hospital. It depends on what they prefer. Some use EMT's, some CNA's, Some Paramedics, some may require a few different certifications, some dont even have ER techs. I did my clinicals at 2 different hospitals, one had some paramedics as ER techs, at the other hospital they had a couple who had their EMT-B and CNA. The hospital I work at now doesnt even have ER techs, they just have RN's do it all.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Jul 28, 2010)

In the town I live close to we have 2 bigger hospitals. The level III trauma center use ER techs, but you must have a CNA, that is all that is required. 

The level II trauma center uses a mixture of EMT-P, EMT-IT, as well as EMT-Basics. This is in Wisconsin.

One of the guys told me it was mandated by JAHCO that you had to be a CNA to work as a tech in ER.


----------



## i5adam8 (Jul 29, 2010)

The majority of  hospitals in my area will usually hire only a Paramedic for tech position in the ER. The Major level I Trauma center in the area around here actually will only hire a Paramedic who has had at least 2 years road experience,but you also have to consider there are too many Paramedics in this area and not enough jobs.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 29, 2010)

BrockSpring said:


> I recently achieved my EMT-B cert. and NREMT but now I'm left with the decision to pursue either a job as an EMT or an ER technician. I'm leaning towards the ER tech job but would love some advice!! Are there any other certifications that I would need to work as an ER tech in Washington state other than my EMT cert?



Another good tip - my best bud is an ER tech. She worked there first as a "transport tech," taking people up to the floors, helping with stocking and such, and occasionally helping with patient care when needed (she was their CPR compression queen). After a year or two they hired her as an ER tech. Quite a few of their ER techs started as transport techs. 

Not sure if the hospitals around you hire for such a position, but it might be worth looking in to, especially if you don't have experience. I know that radiology departments also frequently hire for such positions and it's a good way to get your foot in the door.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Aug 1, 2010)

BrockSpring said:


> I recently achieved my EMT-B cert. and NREMT but now I'm left with the decision to pursue either a job as an EMT or an ER technician. I'm leaning towards the ER tech job but would love some advice!! Are there any other certifications that I would need to work as an ER tech in Washington state other than my EMT cert?



 A few things to think about if your looking at going the tech route. I have seen lots of second hand advice or friend of friend advice which is great but not really reliable or applicable to your particular situation. I have not seen any replies from the other people I know are techs so I would like to offer up some advice.

  I have been an ER tech in Oregon for six years I am based in the peds ER but do take shifts on the adult side (where I started) when my availability allows me to. The first thing you need to do is pick your hospitals and learn all you can about their emergency departments. Every hospital is different even the ones with multiple facilities working under the same name. Knowing a particular ED's requirements and expectations will help you to prepare and you are going to need to be prepared when it comes time for your interview. The tech position is very popular and you will have plenty of well qualified people to compete against. Our last on call position brought in over 200 applications before the position was taken down and many more came in after that. You may only have one shot so you need to be ready to smoke your interview. I would start with the ER where you did your clinical rotation if you had one,you should have made some contacts and picked up some useful information.

 I want to caution you on paying for any additional classes or services until you know exactly what you will need. There are many people looking to separate you from your hard earned money so find out for sure what you need and work from there. Most hospitals like to do things their way and may not recognize a certification obtained from an outside course. If I can be of any help feel free to PM me.


----------



## Jinkx (Aug 1, 2010)

This is the best post Ive seen on this subject.


----------



## akrall83 (Aug 2, 2010)

At the hospital where I work as a phlebotomist in Ca the ER techs are required to have their EMT-B and be certified by the hospital as a Spanish translator. Unfortunately this has led to us having at least 1 terrible tech who was basicly hired because she was the only applicant who was fluent in Spanish. She is a nice person, she just sucks at her job.

As far as what path you should take, you need to ask yourself why you decided to become an EMT. For me, I like not being in the same place all the time and never having the same work day twice. I don't think I could handle being a tech personally.


----------



## emt/ff71185 (Aug 2, 2010)

I work both as an EMT on an ambulance and in a hospital as a tech.  The hospital provided me with additional training for in hospital work.  I have gained valuable experience from working in the ER that would take me much longer to receive pre-hospital.  Before anyone argues it, I agree that it is different experience as you are not "managing the patient care" as we do pre-hospital but their is no substitute for doing assessments on so many patients a night.

I recommend to any EMT-Basic looking to pursue their EMS career pre-hospital to work as an ER Tech for at least a while to gain this experience.


----------



## wildmed (Aug 3, 2010)

I am an emt-transport tech at in a hospital in Denver performing a pretty similar job to what lucids friend does plus a little bit more. It's more competitive to get an edt job in Colorado than it is to get into medical school with over 200 applicants for each spot. Being a transport Tech is the best way to get an Ed job without spending years on a rig before hand. But even Ed transport jobs are extremely competitive. I've been doing it 3 months, and they are already planning on starting my edt training within a month. It also pays  more an you're than any job in the box.


----------



## PandaTom (Jun 20, 2015)

Glad I found this.  I used to be a CNA(Hospice) til we were shut down. Nursing isnt an option right now since I dont have a 4.0 avg on pre-reqs. Trying to save up to take the next EMT in Sept to work in the ER. One of my old RNs works at a hospital now, and yes, while many here in WA want your CNA(which doesn't make sense), she said if I got my EMT I would have a better chance, since the Techs also do stuff like blood draws, foleys, and 12-leads, in addition to the obvious stocking, warm blankets, cleaning etc. I dont think they can start IVs supervised tho. I wanted to work in the OR before, but the only schools are over in Seattle, and that's not happening. I figure if I can make EMT-ER Tech, that might help with getting into Nursing later on. Or not. Who knows. I know FD is out of the question tho, cuz of my knees and back


----------

